# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  'Vườn nho sao băng' trên đảo núi lửa Lanzarote - Du lịch Tây Ban Nha

## hangnt

*Nông dân trên đảo Lanzarote có cách trồng nho rất sáng tạo. Thay vì để leo giàn, họ trồng nho vào từng hố nhỏ đều tăm tắp, mà nhìn từ xa mảnh đất giống như có muôn ngàn sao băng rơi xuống.*



 Trang trại nho trên hòn đảo núi lửa Lanzarote.
Lanzarote là hòn đảo nằm ở cực đông thuộc quần đảo Canary của Tây Ban Nha. Hòn đảo này được sinh ra từ vụ phun trào núi lửa xảy ra hơn 1.500 triệu năm trước, đã kiên cố hóa dòng nham thạch cũng như là hình thành đá núi lửa khổng lồ. Tên của hòn đảo trong ngôn ngữ bản địa Titerro có nghĩa là "ngọn núi màu đỏ".

Đảo Lanzarote không có những cánh đồng xanh tươi tốt mà chỉ có những dòng dung nham đã đông rắn lại cùng vùng đất đen khắc nghiệt rộng mênh mông. Trung bình, Lanzarote có không quá 16 ngày mưa một năm. Khí hậu trên đảo nóng và khô hạn gần như quanh năm. Lượng mưa rất thấp ở Lanzarote là một trở ngại lớn đối với bất kì loại cây trồng nào. Nhưng điều đáng ngạc nhiên là Lanzarote lại có những vườn nho bạt ngàn. Chính nông dân là những người biến mảnh đất cằn cỗi gần như đã chết thành một vựa nho bội thu. Giờ đây trang trại nho Lanzarote là một phần di sản của thế giới.

Rượu nho bắt đầu được sản xuất trên đảo từ những năm 1500. Khi châu Mỹ được phát hiện và những chuyến tàu thường xuyên đi qua biển Đại Tây Dương, rượu nho trở thành sản phẩm giao thương mạnh ở đây. Mọi thứ đều trở nên thuận lợi và tuyệt vời cho đến khi xảy một trận phun trào núi lửa lớn xảy ra trong những năm 1700, dung nham  đã bao phủ hầu hết vùng đất trên đảo với những trang trại canh tác tươi tốt nhất. Vụ phun trào núi lửa này dường như là ngày tận thế thực sự cho nông dân địa phương, vì khi đó sản xuất ngũ cốc là mặt hàng chủ lực ở đây nhưng đã bị phá hủy hoàn toàn. 

Những người nông dân thay vì rời bỏ hòn đảo đến những đồng cỏ xanh tốt ở châu Âu hay châu Mỹ, lại nhanh chống nghĩ ra một phương pháp canh tác mới. Họ phát hiện ra loại đá núi lửa trên đảo giống như một loại màng phủ xốp, có khả năng hấp thụ độ ẩm từ không khí và giữ lại trong đất rất tốt. Nhờ khám phá này, người ta đã phát triển phương thức canh nông khô, một phương pháp độc đáo chỉ có duy nhất ở đảo Lanzarote. Tuy nhiên, công đoạn trồng trọt cho đến khi thu hoặch nho là rất vất vả, vì tất đều phải thực hiện bằng tay. Cho nên công việc trồng nho ở Lanzarote mất rất nhiều thời gian.

Lanzarote hiện có gần 2.000 hecta nho đang phát triển tươi tốt và sản xuất trung bình 2 triệu lít rượu vang mỗi năm. Đối với một hòn đảo nhỏ như Lanzarote, khi diện tích đất canh tác hiện có chỉ là 862 km2 này thì khả năng sản xuất rượu nho ở đây được cho là một thành công vượt bậc.

Khi nói đến những vườn nho, trong đầu ta ắt hiện lên những dây leo quấn quanh giàn quanh những ngọn đồi tươi tốt với một màu xanh bạt ngàn. Nhưng trang trại nho ở vùng đất núi lửa Lanzarote lại hoàn toàn khác. Ở đây, thay vì để nho leo lên giàn thì người dân trồng trong những chiếc hố đều và thẳng tắp.

Trang trại nho phát triển trong nham thạch núi lửa đã chết. Mỗi cây nho được trồng trong một chiếc hố sâu từ 1 đến 2 m và rộng từ 4 đến 5 m, được bao quanh bằng nửa vòng tròn đá. Cách trồng này một mặt giúp bảo vệ cây nho khỏi những cơn gió mạnh. Mặt khác, đất núi lửa có khả năng giữ ẩm rất tốt và thậm chí có thể hút độ ẩm từ trong không khí. Nhờ đó, dù thiếu vắng những cơn mưa thì trang trại nho vẫn có đủ lượng nước cần thiết để phát triển.

Những chiếc hố trồng nho trải rộng khắp khu vực trung tâm rộng lớn trên đảo Lanzarote. Từ xa, cả mảnh đất trông như có hàng ngàn ngôi sao băng rơi xuống. Những yếu tố này tạo thành một cảnh tượng thực sự độc đáo, vừa đẹp, vừa lạ và đáng kinh ngạc.

*Hình ảnh đẹp và lạ mắt của trang trại nho trên đảo núi lửa Lanzarote:*



Ngày nay, trang trại nho của Lanzarote là một phần di sản của thế giới.



Hòn đảo này có 500 loài thực vật và địa y khác nhau, trong đó có 17 loài đặc hữu và có 180 loài khác.





Nhìn từ xa, trang trại nho giống như có muôn ngàn sao băng rơi xuống.

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Đẹp quá  :love struck: 
Đến đây làm vài pô cho độc

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Độc đáo thật
Thế giới lắm chuyện lạ thế

----------

